

Elevation Dock: The best dock for iPhone - jdloaner
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hop/elevation-dock-the-best-dock-for-iphone/

======
hop
Thanks for posting this, support has been overwhelming.

------
mcoate
Looks amazing.

~~~
nodata
Flagged.

user: mcoate created: 1 hour ago

user: jdloaner created: 1 hour ago

~~~
jdloaner
lol. NOT the same person...

